# pICTURES FROM THE SURPRISE BDAY PARTY!!



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

I WAS NOT PREPARED FIRST PICTURE THEY GOT ME GOOD. IN THE PICTURES THE GUY WITH THE WHITE SHIRT JUST LIKE MINE IS MY HUBBY, ME AND MY LITTLE BROTHER HES IN THE BLUE SHIRT, MY BEST FRIEND AND MY HUBBY TALKING ABOUT ME TO EVERYONE :blush::blush: AT THE END HOME AFTER THE LONG DAY ROMEO AND JULIET RESTING WITH MOMMY :thumbsup:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww....I loved the pictures Ursula! You look like you had such a good time! :chili: Its so great when you see couples that love each other so much :wub: and fluffs that love their mommy so much too!!!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great pictures! Looks like a good time was had by all! Love the cake, too - looks delicious.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

yes i am so in love with my DH and all my babies i am truly a happy person :chili: it was all complete when i got my Romeo and Juliet oh yummy cake it was my favorite fresh strawberry filling yummmmmmmm......:w00t:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful photos of you and your family, Ursula! 

That's so thoughtful and special to organize a surprise b-day party for you!

Your cake looks so delish and sweet prepared! Btw, I was wondering about your name because it's german! Do you have may be german relatives?

Love the last pic of you and your cute fluffs! That's the best to be surrounded with love ...!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I got so excited when I saw this thread! I was hoping you would post pictures. Looks like everyone had a great time! What a sweet gift to be surrounded with so much love!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! Looks like you had a great time. You know you are truly loved when someone goes to that much trouble for you! Congratulations!

(I'd like to have a piece of that cake right about now!)


----------



## doggy071111 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great photos! Look like you had a great time


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

oh it was wonderful enjoyed every minute of it


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Alexa said:


> Beautiful photos of you and your family, Ursula!
> 
> That's so thoughtful and special to organize a surprise b-day party for you!
> 
> ...


 Yes my name is German but no im not and relatives dont know i was born in florida and raised in Puerto Rico but my mom named me after the actress Ursula Andres :aktion033:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

doggy071111 said:


> Great photos! Look like you had a great time


 
:chili::chili: Welcome to SM :chili::chili:any pictures ?? of your baby or babies ??


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

romeo&juliet said:


> Yes my name is German but no im not and relatives dont know i was born in florida and raised in Puerto Rico but my mom named me after the actress Ursula Andres :aktion033:


Sounds a lot like me! I was born in FL and of Puerto Rican parents!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary.....and BTW.....you can stop calling your brother "little" brother.....maybe younger brother will be better :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

How special to have a surprise party like that. Best part is being able to have your fluffs right there with you. The cakes looks really good.

Happy Happy Birthday and many many more:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Fun photos thank u for sharing. I am happy that u had a fab day ^_^


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like they made you feel really special! Anniversary & B-day--wowoh!
Loved the photos! Was the cake good?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a nice surprise, plus being outside enjoying family and good food....great way to spend a birthday Ursula!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Well Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary.....and BTW.....you can stop calling your brother "little" brother.....maybe younger brother will be better :HistericalSmiley:


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:im in denial ok ok my younger brother he is still the baby :smilie_tischkante: ok my younger brother :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Bibu said:


> Sounds a lot like me! I was born in FL and of Puerto Rican parents!


 yes mam exactly like you :chili::chili::chili: parents form puerto rico and born in florida:thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Squeegee says to save him a slice of birthday cake, preferably something with a big ol' gaudy rose made out of frosting that he can chew on for a week. Remember those?


----------



## John Holmes (Jul 22, 2011)

We know how vital it is to keep your dog healthy, while still trying to maintain a budget. Blue Buffalo Coupons let you save.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Spammmmmmmmmm grrrrrrrrrrr................


----------

